# Filtration Q



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

Hi All
My tank is 110 gallons, 30 inches deep. I was using an Aquatop 400 canister as the only filtration (all sponges and bio media and 1 package of purigen) until today. 
Because the tank is so deep I had 2 airstones in the back corners running to help break up surface tension. I'm a little slow because I didn't even think to add sponge filters as secondary filtration to those airlines until today lol. I added 2 seapora 136's. Here are my questions:

The aquatop seems to have suddenly lost a lot of power judging by the output. I took it apart and rinsed everything last night, checked for stray plant material that might have gotten sucked in but everything looks good. It does work, but went from a strong output to a light trickle that doesn't even seem to reach the end of the spraybar. (I've cleaned the spraybar too) I bought the aquatop brand new maybe 2 months ago and its been working fine until a few days ago - I'm stumped

I added the 2 sponge filters - is it possible to use sponge filtration as the only filters in a tank this large? I was thinking of maybe stacking 2 seapora 136's (if they can be stacked) in each back corner and running powerheads on them - thoughts?

The tank is 110 freshwater with live plants and decent amount of fish (angels, rainbows, cory cats, plecos). Thoughts welcome - and if anyone has any suggestions about the aquatop that would be great too


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

If the canister filter is only two months old I would take it back to the store. It must be under warranty. 

I only buy Rena Filstar filters because they never let me down. I just cleaned my XP4 after 10 months running on a cichlid tank with a lot of fish and even though it was quite dirty it still had a ton of flow.
--
Paul


----------



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

Thanks, I'll look into the warranty. I bought it from BA in Scarborough.


----------



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

I'm still wondering if anyone has ever done all sponge filters on a tank this large?


----------



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

well now the aquatop has stopped working completely


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Want to borrow my spare Aquaclear 110 ?


----------



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

Bullet said:


> Want to borrow my spare Aquaclear 110 ?


You're so kind  I'm working on it, I'll let you know. I have the 2 sponge filters in there so at least there is something


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Sure no problem 
Saw your post about the sponge filters and they may work but I have no experience with them so can't comment !


----------



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

Turns out the out flow tube was clogged with plant matter, I got it working now but I need to clean the tubes better. I added a pre-filter sponge which should help too. Does anyone suggest something to clean the tubes with?


----------



## BarrieCuda (Nov 4, 2015)

I'm using Fluval filters on our tanks and the corrugated tubes tend to get grunged up periodically so I picked up some tube cleaners from BA, sort of like a bottle brush, intertwined a thin metal rod (used a 3/32" stainless steel tig welding rod) with the brush handle to get an extended reach. Works great....if you put a small hook on the free end of the wire you can turn it around as you go back and forth.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

What I have used to clean the tubes is a bamboo garden stake pushing a piece of paper towel. Build up inside the tube will affect flow.


----------

